# فحص اجهزة المساحة



## قاسم عبد (7 يونيو 2008)

في البدايه اهنئ كل الذين شاركوا في انجاح هذا المنتدىوهذة المشاركه الاولى
هناك بعض الشركات المصنعة لاجهزة المساحة (الصينية مثلا) التى اجتاحت السوق اليوم تكون غير دقيقةفيجب على المستخدم فحص هذة الاجهزة قبل الاستخدام .....بالطرق المعروفه مثل طريقة الوتدين وهي وضع الفل(level)في الوسط ومسطرةA على بعد 50 م و Bعلى بعد 50م فاذا كانت القراءة على Aتساوي(1.2)والقراءة علىBتساوي(1.1)هذايعني ان Bاعلىمن Aبعشرة سم.....نقوم بتحويل الجهاز الىاقرب نقطة منA ونقرا القراءة فاذا كانت مثلا(1.6) في هذة الحالة يجب ان تكون قراءة المسطرة على(B(1.5 لكي يكون نفس الفرق اما اذاتعذر هذا في الموقع,,
فيجب ان تكون المسافه بين القراءه الاماميه(FS)والخلفيه(BS)متساويه هذا يعني حتى لو كان الخطا (40سم) تكون النتيجة صحيحه


----------



## شولي عمر (9 يونيو 2008)

شكرالك اتمنى المزيد لان الموضوع جديد


----------



## توب كون (12 يونيو 2008)

استاد قاسم 
ان هذه الاجهزه فقط بالعراق تكون موجوده 
وان هذه الطريقه كلاسيكيه فاننا بحاجه الى طريقه حديثه
وان الاجهزه الموجوده المتطوره هيه توب كون --لايكا--بويف


----------



## قاسم عبد (13 يونيو 2008)

الاستاذ الفاضل توب كون ان الخطا يحدث في الاجهزة اليابانية والسويسرية واي نوع من انواع الاجهزة ولابد من معايرة الحهاز بين الحين والاخر....وصحيح ان هذه الطريقة قديمه ولكنها الاساس في موقع العمل...ومشكور على الرد


----------



## توب كون (16 يونيو 2008)

استاذ قاسم 
اولا اني استاذه وثانيا كلامك صحيح بشان الاخطاء ولكنها قديمه وكل واحد يدخل الى عالم المساحه يعرف هذه الطريقه وثالثا بدون اعصاب بشان الرد لان هذا راي وهذا اميلي لو كنت حاب تستفادrowada_saad


----------



## سومر سومر (17 يونيو 2008)

احب اعرف جهاز الثيوديلايث


----------



## محمد الفاتح سعيد (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للمساهمة


----------



## abahre (19 يونيو 2008)

هذه الطريقه لازلنا نستعملها لحد الان في المواقع..لانها سريعه ودقيقه وغير مكلفه..
اما اذا اردنا الدقه العاليه فيجب اخذ الجهاز الى الوكيل وهناك ستتم عملية المعايره.

وشكرا


----------



## سيد طه سيد (20 يونيو 2008)

شكر اجزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## قاسم عبد (21 يونيو 2008)

*معايرة الاجهزة المساحية*

الحمد لله الذي انعم على باعضاءا هتموا بالرد على هذة المشاركة فاود ان اضيف الى الاعضاءالكرام (abahreوكذلكtopconانى مهندس مساحة ولدي مكتب هندسي لتصليح الاجهزه المساحية ...فالوكيل يجب ا ن يكون مهندس مساحه لانه هناك ثوابت في الجهاز ...فمثلا في جهاز اللفل ما يلي
1 .خط النظر من العدسه العينيه --المواشير التي في الاتوماتيك--العدسه الشيئية موازي لخط الافق
2.عند موازنة الفقاعه الدائريه وتدوير التلسكوب 180 اذاخرجت الفقاعة ..يجب المعايرة
لم اتعرف لحد هذة الحظة على جهاز يقوم بتصحيح الخطا اتوماتيكيا ..فارجوا من الاخوه الاعضاء ممن لديه اسم الجهاز او اسم البرنامج يطرحه في منتدانا وخاصه الاستاذة الفاضلةtopcon ولم اتعصب في الرد ..واللة ..واللة لو تعرفيين مدى سروري حين قرءت الرد ...ولله الموفق


----------



## بادي الاول (21 يونيو 2008)

شكر اجزيلا على المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## ahmadj5 (21 يونيو 2008)

نريد من الاخوة الافاضل من عنده كتيب الصيانة لاجهزة التوبكن


----------



## قاسم عبد (22 يونيو 2008)

الاستاذ الفاضلahmadj5شكراعلى مرورك في المشاركه .طلبك وارد جدا.ويعتبر الكتيب الذي مع الجهاز هو كتاب صيانه مع بعض الاشياء التى لم تفهم الا على المتمرس.
فالرجاء قراءة الكتيب .واى استفسار انا حاضر حتى تكون بدايه لموضوع انا اعتبره في غاية الاهمية للمساح حتى يتجنب الاخطاء....نسال الله ان يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## المساح العاشق (24 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا استاذ قاسم على هذه المواضيع الجديدة التي علمتنا اياها احد طلابك من قسم المساحة سيد ستار


----------



## قاسم عبد (24 يونيو 2008)

*رساله الى المساح العاشق*

شكرا على هذا الاطراء تمنياتى لك بانجاح:13:


----------



## باكير (26 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزيك كل خير و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## قاسم عبد (9 يوليو 2008)

*اساسيات جهاز الثيودلايت*

اساسيات ال جهاز 
1المحور العمودي (vertical axis))
2المحور الافقي (horizontal axis
3خط النظر (line of sight
4محور الفقاعه axis of plat lvel)
العلاقه بين المحاور
1.محور الفقاعه يجب ان يقع في مستوي عمودي علىالمحور العمودي..اذا تحقق هذا الشرط...يكون الجهاز خالي من الخطا..عندما تكون الفقاعه في المنتصف
2.المحور الافقي يجب ان يكون عمودي على المحور العمودي....اذا تحقق هذا الشرط فان خظ النظر سوف يولدمستوي عمودي عندما يتارجح التلسكوب من الاعلى الى الاسفل
3الزاويه العموديه يجب ان تقراصفر عندما يكون خط النظر افقي تماما
وسوف اناقش العلاقات اعلاه في مشاركات لاحقه انشاء الله
اكرر اعتذاري للابتعاد عن الموضوع راجين الرد


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (9 يوليو 2008)

شكراً على المعلومات ولكن هذه الطريقه 
قديمه جداً ولكن على كل مساح معرفتها واستخدامها لانها الاساس في انجاح اي مشروع دقيق


----------



## قاسم عبد (9 يوليو 2008)

الاستاذ بشار الجبوري....شكرا لك
ليس المهم ان تكون المعلومات قديمه او حديثه المهم كيف التخلص منها...حتى لايقع المساح في الخطا
اني طرحت الموضوع للنقاش ....وسوف اشخص الخطا لكل محور...
اني اكرر ..واقول اعزاءنا الكرام....هذه اخطاء تحدث نتيجه الصدمات للجهاز ...ويجب اعادتها الى الوضع الصحيح.
شاكرين نقدكم البناء.....


----------



## garary (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرجزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## hany elkazzaz (10 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany elkazzaz (10 يوليو 2008)

المعلومات قيمه جدا جدا


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (13 يوليو 2008)

*جهاز التسويه وجهاز التوتل استيشن*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
1- ارجوا المساعده حول طريقة ضبط الفقاعه لاجهزة المساحه الفل والثيودولايت حيث انها لاتبقى في الوسط عنده عمل تسويه .
2- المسافه التي اقيسها بواسطة جهاز التوتل استيشن لاتنطبق مع المسافه التي اقيسها بواسطة شريط القياس من نوع الستيل.
عملة على التلاعب بمقدار ثابت العاكس وتم الحصول على نتيجه مضبوطه هل عمل صحيح مع العلم النا المسافه التي احصل عليها تنطبق مع شريط القياس.
3-هل total station يعتمد عليه في نقل المناسيب اذا اهتم المستعمل بطرق القياس والاستعمال
4- ماهو افضل جهاز gpsيمكن الاعتماد عليه في تثبيت المناسيب.


----------



## moa_4000 (13 يوليو 2008)

*مكتب اليسر الهندسي - اليمن*

الموضوع حول التوتل استيشن 
هل يوجد برمج صيانة .


----------



## قاسم عبد (14 يوليو 2008)

علي قاسم البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 1- ارجوا المساعده حول طريقة ضبط الفقاعه لاجهزة المساحه الفل والثيودولايت حيث انها لاتبقى في الوسط عنده عمل تسويه .
> 2- المسافه التي اقيسها بواسطة جهاز التوتل استيشن لاتنطبق مع المسافه التي اقيسها بواسطة شريط القياس من نوع الستيل.
> عملة على التلاعب بمقدار ثابت العاكس وتم الحصول على نتيجه مضبوطه هل عمل صحيح مع العلم النا المسافه التي احصل عليها تنطبق مع شريط القياس.
> ...


الاستاذالفاضل علي قاسم سلاما... الموضوع غايه في الاهميه...
1.بالنسبه للفل اجعل الفقاعه في الوسط ثم دور التلسكوب 180 فاذا خرجت الفقاعه .اعلم ان الخطا الناتج هو نصف المسافه التي قطعتها الفقاعه...تصحح بواسطه البرغي المحاطه بالفقاعه
2.العمل الذى قمت به هو عين الصواب لان درجه الحراره والضغط لهم دور كبير على ذهاب ورجوع الاشاره. وهذا الثابت ليس صحيح دائما...ارجو التدقيق بين الحين ولاخر..
3.لااشجع اخذ المناسيب بلتوتل لاني جربت جميع الاجهزة.. فلفرق غير مناسب.لان هذا يعتمد على سلسه من التصحيات التي ذكرتها والعلاقه بين المحاور يطول شرحها...حيث طرحتها في المنتدى فكانت الردود غير مشجعه.منهم من يقول قديمه ومنهم من يقول نريد احدث....اخى علي هذا موبايل 07803184012 ابو رامي ارجو الرد مع الاعتذار للجميعععععععععععععع.


----------



## قاسم عبد (14 يوليو 2008)

اهلا بك استاذنا moa لكل جهاز الكتروني SET خاص به يقوم بتصحيح للزاويه العموديه ولافقيه اما الصيانه لم اجد لحد الان برنامج وان كان يوجد .راجين من لديه يضعه في المنتدىومشكورررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا استاذ قاسم على هذه المواضيع الجديدة التي علمتنا اياها احد طلابك من قسم المساحة سيد ستار


----------



## قبس الجبوري (7 يوليو 2009)

الى الأستاذ بشار الجبوري المحترم
أرجو تزويدي ببرنامج يقوم بحساب المثلثات الكروية ان أمكن 

المهندس قبس الجبوري


----------



## odwan (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على المعلومة القيمه ونفع الله بك


----------



## عبدةو (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (26 يوليو 2009)

ياجماعة ممكن حد يفهمنا الطريقة بسهولة اكتر


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات الجميله


----------



## دموع الاحزان (27 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر على المعلومه القيمه


----------



## مزن محمود (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين و جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ابوهشوم (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
العديد من الاخوه ذكروا ان هذه الطريقه قديمه
طيب حد يجيب الطريقه الحديثه مع اعتقادي انه لا يوجد غير هذه الطريقه
وشكرا لكم


----------



## قاسم عبد (28 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك جدا يا استاذ ابو هشوم على هذا الانصاف واني تركت الموضوع من خلال الردود


----------



## طالب محمد المهندس (2 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## حسام86 (13 يوليو 2010)

هل من الممكن طريقة معايرة جهاز توتال ستيشن


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (13 يوليو 2010)

هذه الطريقه هى اساس المعايره داخل الموقع ...ولابد من اى واحد يعمل بالموقع على جهاز جديد لاول مره لابد من اجراء هذه المعايره والتاكد من سلامة ودقة الجهاز ...... ويمكن لمساح متمكن العمل على جهاز يوجد به فرق فى المعايره اذا اطرته الظروف للعمل عليه ...................وشكرا لصاحب الفكره


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطعمة (14 يوليو 2010)

الأستاذ قاسم , شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع
و أضم صوتي للأخ أبو هشوم بسؤال الأخوة المعنيين عن الطريقة الحديثة للتحقق من أجهزة اللـــــــفل !!!!!!


----------



## sur_jeh (15 يوليو 2010)

لمعايرة جهاز levelيجب اخذ قرائتين بحيث يكون الجهاز في الوسط وبزاوية مفتوحة 180 درجة تقريبا بين القرائتين اي ان نلف الجهاز ما يعادل 180 درجةوبمسافة 50 متر بين الجهاز وكل فرائة ثم ننقل الجهاز الى خارج النقطتين بحيث تكون النفاط والجهاز على استقامة واحدة ونقرأ نفس النقطتين يجب ان يكون الفرق بين النقطتين في كلا الحالتين واحد حتى يكون الجهاز دقيقا واللة ولي التوفيق
من مات ولم يجاهد ولم تحدثة نفسة بالجهاد مات ميتة جاهلية


----------



## باسم المسعودي (28 يونيو 2011)

السلا م عليكم
ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الوكيل مهندس يعني اذا كان دبلوم مساحة ويعرف للاجهزة وهو يقوم بتصليحها
ومعايرتها بين الحين والاخر ويعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة بالاجهزة


----------



## قاسم عبد (13 أغسطس 2011)

الاستاذ الفاضل باسم المسعودي سلاما
لم اعتبر لحد هذة اللحظه ان المساح ليس مهندس بل اكثر لانني اقدر الكفاءه وليس الشهادة مع كل الاعتدار


----------



## رحاب الزرقاني (25 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اعرف كيفية تعربف الراديو الخارجي ( ستلاين ) مع جهاز جي بي اس لايكا ( فيفا )
ولكم مني كل تقدير واحترام


----------



## الطهراني (16 فبراير 2015)

أخي العزيز ... من الاجهزة التي يمكن من خلالها تصحيح Line of Sight وكذلك خطأ الفقاعة هو : calibration platform , وأحد انواعه life LF-3 صيني المنشأ ...

:


----------



## الطهراني (17 فبراير 2015)

*الأخطاء و أسبابها وكيفية التخلص منها*

أولا : الأخطاء الآلية
ثانيا : الأخطاء الشخصية
ثالثا : الأخطاء الطبيعية
أولا : الأخطاء الآلية:
للجهاز الميزان ثلاث محاور و لكل ميزان طريقة ضبط و شروط وضبط دائم لتعامد هذه المحاور و هو ما يجب عمله عند استخدام الجهاز لأول مرة أو إذا اسىء الاستعمال أو إذا شك الراصد في عدم صحة تركيب أجزائه
1- تعامد محور ميزان التسوية على المحور الراسي لدوران الجهاز:
الهدف هو رسم محور ميزان تسوية مستوى أفقيا مهما دار المنظار حول محوره الراسي
وإلا سوف يميل محور الفقاعة عن منتصف مجراه كلما دار خط حول الآخر و نجرى ما يلي:
• نثبت أرجل الميزان ونجعل ميزان التسوية موازيا لأي مسمارين من مسامير التسوية ونضبط الفقاعة
• ندير المنظار 180 ° حول المحور الراسي , فإذا ظلت الفقاعة في منتصف مجراها كان التعامد صحيح ، إما إذا انحرفت الفقاعة عن منتصف مجراها كان ذلك دليلا على أن التعامد غير صحيح .
• )الراسي) نصحح نصف الخطأ بتحريك المسمار أو الصامولة الخاصة بتثبيت ميزان التسوية فيرتفع أو ينخفض حتى تعود الفقاعة بمقدار نصف الخطأ الظاهري وبذلك يصبح المحوران متعامدان
• (الأفقي) نصحح نصف الخطأ الثاني بتحريك مسامير التسوية العادية بالطرق المعتادة
2- تعامد خط النظر على المحور الراسي لدوران الجهاز :
خـــط النــظــر : هو الخط الأمامي الواصل بين تقاطع الشعرات و مركز العدسة الشيئية إما المحور البصري : هو الخط الواصل بين مركزي العدستين الشيئية و العينية ويكون متعامد في الأصل. والغرض من الضبط أن بقع تقاطع الشعرات على المحور البصري و بالتالي يكون خط النظر أفقيا ويسمى بخط الانطباق وفى حالة عدم انطباق الخطان نتيجة لوقوع تقاطع الشعرات أعلى أو أسفل محور المنظار
و ينشا على هذا الاختلاف الحصول على قراءات خاطئة على القامة ويتم الضبط على النحو التالي :
• نثبت وتدان ونضع جهاز الميزان في المنتصف بينهما
• وبعد ضبط أفقيته نوجه المنظار إلى كلا القامتين فوق الوتد
• نأخذ القراءات ونحسب الفرق بينهم حيث الخطأ متساوي في الحالتين لتوسط جهاز الميزان بين الوتديين
• ننقل الجهاز قريبا بقدر الإمكان من احد الوتدين و نأخذ القراءة لكلا القامتين ونحسب الفرق بين القراءتين
• إذا كان الفرق بين القراءتين في الوضع الثاني = الفرق بين القراءتين في الوضع الأول كان خط النظر أفقيا
• لتصحيح هذا الفرق يخفض أو يرفع حامل الشعرات بمسامير العلوي و السفلى حتى يتساوى الفرق
• ونظرا لقرب الميزان للقامة الأولى عن الثانية يمكن اعتبار هذه القراءة ثابتة ويكون الخطأ كله في الثانية
ثانيا : الأخطاء الشخصية
هي أخطاء قد يقع فيها الراصد دون قصد من (استعمال الجهاز – القامة – رصد القراءات – تدوينها ). وللتجنب هذه الأخطاء يراعى ما يلي :
1- بالنسبة للميزان :
• تثبيت حامل الميزان جيدا في الأرض بكعب حديدي في نهاية الأرجل , خصوصا في الاراضى الغير متماسكة أو الرخوة
• ضبط أفقية ميزان التسوية ومراجعتها باستمرار لضمان لتوسط الفقاعة في منتصف مجراها قبل وبعد الرصد
• ملاحظة تحريك المنظار بخفة و تجنب الضغط عليه أو الإمساك بالحامل أو الاستناد عليه حتى لا يميل الميزان فتبعد الفقاعة
• تجنب جعل منظار الميزان مواجها للشمس وخاصة إذا كان التعرض من جانب واحد حيث يقلل من حساسية الفقاعة وتمدد أجزاء من الميزان بغير تساوي و لذلك نستعين بمظلة أو بسحب غلاف للعدسة الشيئية لحمايتها من الأشعة المباشرة
• البعد عن الميزان و القامة في نقط الدوران إذ يتوقف على ( حالة العمل – وقدرة المنظار على الرؤية – تقسيم القامة )
• يجب ألا يزيد هذه المسافة عن 100 متر ليمكن قراءة القامة بكل وضوح و دقة .
2- بالنسبة للقامة :
1- يجب التعرف على طريقة تدريج القامة و التحقق من صحة من طولها و أقسامها
2- العناية أثناء فرد القامة المنزلقة أو التلسكوبية لضمان اتصال الأقسام
3- ملاحظة وضع صفر تدريج القامة على الأرض
4- ملاحظة وضع القامة راسية تماما إما بـ
خيط شاغول – ميزان تسوية متصل أو مستقل – التحرك إلى الأمام أو الخلف ببطيء
5- الابتعاد عن وضع القامة في ارض رخوة و خاصة نقط الدوران ووضع قاعدة حديدية
3- أخطاء القراءة :
- الخطأ في تقدير كسور السنتيمترات أو الملليمترات خاصة في الميزانية الدقيقة
- الخطأ في القراءة على الشعرة العليا أو السفلى بدلا من الشعرة الوسطى
الخطأ الذي يقع المبتدأ في قراءة الأمتار أو في تدوين القراءة – المسافة في خانة غير خانتها الحقيقية
ثالثا : الأخطاء الطبيعية
هي أخطاء لا دخل للراصد أو للأجهزة فيها ولكن يمكن تجنب تلك العوامل الطبيعية ) حرارة – رياح – انعكاس).
1- الحرارة :
ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض يؤدى لحدوث تيارات هوائية ساخنة صاعدة مما يجعل القامة تبدو وكأنها تهتز في الجزء القريب من سطح الأرض حيث تصعب القراءة ويمكن تجنبها بأخذ القراءة في الصباح الباكر أو أخذها في الجزء الأعلى من القامة بعيدا عن جزئها السفلى وذلك بوضع الميزان فوق مواضع مرتفعة
2- الرياح :
هبوب الرياح يؤدى لاهتزاز الميزان و عدم ثبات القامة ويمكن تجنبها في وقت أخر أو في وقاية الميزان منها و اخذ القراءة في الجزء السفلى حيث يصعب بقاء الجزء العلوي ثابتا في وضعه الراسي
3- انكسار الأشعة:
عند مرورها في أوساط جوية مختلفة الكثافة و يكون خط الانطباق غير مستقيم لانحنائه إلى أسفل نحو الأرض. في المسافة الصغيرة : يكون الخطأ صغير جدا و نتفاداه بوضع الميزان في المنتصف بين المؤخرة و المقدمة. في المسافة الكبـيـرة : يكون الخطأ تراكـمـيــا ونتفاداه بالميزانية المتبادلة أو العكسية
الموضوع منقول ....


----------



## شعبان شعيرة (17 فبراير 2015)

ميزان القامة أفضل في المناسيب


----------



## شعبان شعيرة (17 فبراير 2015)

رائع


----------

